# First "successful" pot call



## The100road (May 14, 2017)

finished this pot call this evening from cocobolo that I received from @Albert Kiebert

I've made a couple pot calls so far that I wasn't real happy with. I'd say this is my first successful pot call that I'm happy with the looks and sound.

Hoping to put it to the real test this Saturday. But might be kinda late in the season. So we'll see!!

Black anodized aluminum over slate.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ClintW (May 14, 2017)

Looks great! The first photo is mesmerizing being on the hood of your car!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (May 15, 2017)

That's a looker for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (May 15, 2017)

Nice looking piece you got there Stan ! You sure know how to make the Coco shine!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 15, 2017)

Congrats! Great job! Looks terrific. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 15, 2017)

Just saw this on IG. Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2017)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (May 15, 2017)

Great looking call!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (May 16, 2017)

That's a good looking call. What did you use for a finish? Looks nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (May 16, 2017)

TMAC said:


> That's a good looking call. What did you use for a finish? Looks nice.



Thanks! It's a CA finish. It actually has more orange in it then the pictures show.


----------



## Schroedc (May 16, 2017)

Love the look of that call!! Is the playing surface concave?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (May 16, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Love the look of that call!! Is the playing surface concave?



Thank you! It's not concaved but I'm going to get a concaved copper surface on my next order of supplies.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (May 18, 2017)

Call looks great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

